# Ohio Muskie Size Limit Petition



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

Help protect a fellow Ohio native!

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/ohiomuskylimit/

Sign up!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i think that is a good idea. how many signatures do u need for it to pass?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you think have a look (Back to the top)

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/ohiomuskylimit/


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i still dont see it ???????????????????


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

This is a petition that we will give to the DNR to show the number of people that feel there should be a size limit, and a bag limit of one, and at the very least open a dialogue with them.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

fffffish said:


> What do you think have a look (Back to the top)


i think u might of gotten the number confused with"the fish of every 10000 casts". !%


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Right now we have about 100 signatures on the online petition. We will also have some petitions located in stores, bait shops, etc.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This is a good thing. A lot of guys have worked really hard on this initiative. There are no good reasons for Ohio's current regulations for musky which has NO SIZE LIMIT and only a bag limit of 2 per day. 

CG


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

its sad that the fisherman have to petition for limits. we finally got catfish limits and i can still go to the river and keep 50 granted there all under 35 inches. thats rediculous, the dnr is *pathetic* we still allow people to keep what 5 smallmouth from erie, i can go to almost any stream and legally catch 6 five inch long smallmouth and keep them, or even use them for bait, as long as there caught legally. if its not erie eyes i dont think this dnr gives a damn about the fisheries, it just shoves saugeye into them. i like saugeye but still it would be nice to go to a lake ond not see some fool with two 25in muskie on a rope he caught crappie fishing. or worse on the bank. or go to eastfork and actually see someone release a hybrid, it never seems to hapen legal or not. i guess i would just like to see a dnr that tried to sustain its fisheries a little better 
ok soapbox away


----------

